# My Girl Friend of 9 years now thinks my **** is too small



## nightingalemaple (May 15, 2018)

I been dating my girl for 9 years now and we've always had sex, I have always tried to please her and since I also love sex sometimes I take pills and I think I always tried to the best of my capacity and I am always convinced I satisfy her cause she's always tired after we had serious sex. We already have a son who is 6 years and such a great kid. Most of our relationship has been distant cause she lives in another state from me as we both met at college. I actually disvirgined her and few years later was when she got pregnant. 
Recently , I have decided to become a man of my own and have my own family we can all live together cause kid stays with my mom and my girlfriend lives in another state.
I got a bigger apartment to her taste cause she chose the apartment, I also took her to meet my other relatives. So she was now familiar with the family. I feel so relaxed and wouldn't think about anyone else but her cause I was already to love her with all my life and can't wait to start a family with her.
After 9 years, she then thinks I got a small penis. She told me that 2013 and that I should do an enlargement but I didn't take it serious cause we had sex again that night and I really hit her so bad that I felt it wasn't really necessary cause I don't think I'm that small since I still make her scream my name.
And then we got to meet 2018 now, she said she thought I'd be bigger down there but it hasn't grown an inch. 
I don't feel bad about myself cause that's how God created me and I feel if I had it bigger I'd cause lots more damage down there. 
I'm so heartbroken now cause I love her with all my life and now she thinks my pennis is small and she's she doesn't like it that I don't have an Afro. 
I need counsel please ! This is like the only place I can run to !!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

OK...

A tough request, one not plausible.
Rarely possible. Any 'cure' comes on your dime.
Your' dimetapp, tap.

How does she know? 
What does she know?

Who has she compared your member-in-good-standing..... to?

Has she met the member? Up close and personal?
Or, is it a word-and-mouth {slip of the tongue} from one of her close friends.

Sounds like she has been sharing intimate facts about your 'situation'.

Cruel..

Start investigating on what goes on in that other state.
What goes on in her state of mind.

What brought this subject 'up'.
What brought the member 'up'.
Which member?

This thread 'baits', not begs all those questions.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

She probably met someone else where she lives, and is cheating. If he's new, local, and exciting, she's in the process of ditching you.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

nightingalemaple said:


> And then we got to meet 2018 now, she said she thought I'd be bigger down there but it hasn't grown an inch.
> I'm so heartbroken now cause I love her with all my life and now she thinks my pennis is small and she's she doesn't like it that I don't have an Afro.


This is my advice:

Do not pass go, do not collect $200, sell the apartment on Park Place, and do not marry this woman.

It's 2018 now. This woman's level of maturity has not increased since 2013. And, it will become 2028, and your penis will not have grown an inch by then, either.

I'm not usually one who prognosticates..... but, in this case, I think, when you investigate, you will find that she has had other sexual activity in your absence. Probably, one of her guys has an Afro.

Your love for her will degrade into apathy over time, as you get berated and emasculated by her. You will find that you have to "build a wall" emotionally in order to protect yourself.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Ok, before we even start with the measurement talk. Can you sort this out Nightingale?

- She lives far away? How Far?
- You live by yourself?
- You have a Kid TOGETHER and the kid lives with neither one of you?

Let's go from there, cause my head is spinning unless I read that wrong.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Sounds like some kind of a ploy to "ditch you" ~ perhaps because she doesn't want to give or receive the commitment of marriage! Or because she's hooked up with someone else!

Rationale being that it's pleased her for the past nine years, but suddenly not doing so now!

You do the math!

*


----------



## BigDigg (Jan 11, 2018)

OP - lots of red flags here. LTR relationship and are you sure she doesn't have other multiple points of reference here?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Your penis is the smallest problem you have.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

You seem to be doing alot in life to please other people and not yourself


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Yep, she may be seeing another. Sorry your having to go through this. Something is wonky. This seems like a way being built to make an exit.

PS pls use more punctuation in posts, will make them easier to read.

Hang in there!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

nightingalemaple said:


> I been dating my girl for 9 years now and we've always had sex, I have always tried to please her and since I also love sex sometimes I take pills and I think I always tried to the best of my capacity and I am always convinced I satisfy her cause she's always tired after we had serious sex. We already have a son who is 6 years and such a great kid. Most of our relationship has been distant cause she lives in another state from me as we both met at college. I actually disvirgined her and few years later was when she got pregnant.
> Recently , I have decided to become a man of my own and have my own family we can all live together cause kid stays with my mom and my girlfriend lives in another state.
> I got a bigger apartment to her taste cause she chose the apartment, I also took her to meet my other relatives. So she was now familiar with the family. I feel so relaxed and wouldn't think about anyone else but her cause I was already to love her with all my life and can't wait to start a family with her.
> After 9 years, she then thinks I got a small penis. She told me that 2013 and that I should do an enlargement but I didn't take it serious cause we had sex again that night and I really hit her so bad that I felt it wasn't really necessary cause I don't think I'm that small since I still make her scream my name.
> ...



Whose name does she normally scream? 
I have never heard people scream names during sex (except ‘Jesus’ and ‘oh god’). Are you one of them lot?

Alternatively perhaps she screamed your name because penis got lost in her bushes and she couldn’t locate it.

Ask her if she would consider a vaginal reduction if you are doing a penis enlargement.
It’s all about compromises in a relationship.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

nightingalemaple said:


> I been *dating my girl for 9 years* now
> 
> ... We already *have a son who is 6 years* and such a great kid.
> 
> ...


Assuming this isn't a troll post, I see so many red flags.

First you love a woman have a child with a woman stay in a relationship with her for 9 years and you haven't married her? What gives with that? 

You child is being raised by your mom and your child's mother lives in another state? What kind of woman is that and what kind of man are you.

Her leaving her child for your mom to raise and living in another state, is a huge statement on the 9-year relationship. It is weak and that weakness has nothing to do with penis size. If you truly took her virginity, how in the world would she have any idea about penis size unless she was a medical professional. If she were, she would know it wasn't going to grow itself bigger. 

As for getting a surgical modification to please her size preferences? Good God, if a man said to a woman she needed breast implants before they could have a relationship or plastic surgery on her labia, I would expect her to slap the man silly and walk out, never to return.

Enjoy your child and become a father to your child, become a man and find someone who you love enough and love you enough to marry.

Good luck.


----------

